# Aquatic Center



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wrapping up in a couple weeks. City Manager sent me some pics. Thought I would share.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Moar.....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the rubber caps on the strut nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I liked the pics. 

Don't worry, I'm sure someone will be by soon to nitpick something/anything.:yes:

One down, a dozen more to go right?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you do the restroom accessories?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:Very nice....Plenty of room in the chase:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> I like the rubber caps on the strut nice work:thumbup:


I had a hard time convincing plumbers here that Uni Strut made those. I finally found a set in an old box of parts, that shut them up. Nice work Matt.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

B-Line produces multiple colored caps for all their different thicknesses of strut.

They are based in Highland IL.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Theme parks down here use wall hung toliets. They say it's easier to clean when someone decides to go spray out their a$$ all over the stall. Looks good though Matt.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Do you do the restroom accessories?


Nope. Fixtures only.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> One down, a dozen more to go right?


My work load has been heavy. It's a great problem to have.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Theme parks down here use wall hung toliets. They say it's easier to clean when someone decides to go spray out their a$$ all over the stall. Looks good though Matt.


are they trying to make a mess?>


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did a bunch of those, but I did the real, he-man plumbing. I mean all the pool/feature supply and returns and pump houses/surge tanks.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey Matt, is this the one that you posted pics of the underground a while back? btw, very nice looking work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it is Kyle. I don't really remember.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you remember the name of the aquatics contractor? I worked for Paragon, B & E aquatics and one other, I can't remember right now.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Do you remember the name of the aquatics contractor? I worked for Paragon, B & E aquatics and one other, I can't remember right now.


pm'd it to ya.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> are they trying to make a mess?>


 
Sometimes.


----------

